# La Palina Classic Lancero Review



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, check out my review of the La Palina Classic Lancero. 
This is also my podcast so this is in video format. It has pics of the cigar as well as nice pics of ladies I have taken photos of over the years. Some are smoking cigars too. Hope you like the podcast, and the review.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the good review on La Palina, and the Ezra Zion mention...


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Thanks for the good review on La Palina, and the Ezra Zion mention...


Thanks for listening!


----------

